

Learn From Your Mistakes (In 5 Minutes) - nbashaw
http://nbashaw.tumblr.com/post/3565529179/learn-from-your-mistakes-in-5-minutes

======
Thread7
I wish I had a video of what I was doing a year ago!

------
balanon
Awesome

